# Lost the shoes on my Eagle plow 1st time out!



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

The title says it all. Went to plow neighbor's driveway, plowed it out no problem. When I got back in my shop, I looked and saw that both of the shoes were gone! Thats BS!:realmad::realmad:


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

do you plow any gravel if not their useless


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

yes. her driveway is gravel and so is mine. i'm just suprised that they came off on the first use.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

best way to find them would be due the next snow fall with a nice and new snow blower,

you'll find em that way for sure.

though that method is a little abusive to the snow blower.

wait till spring and take a walk through the yard hope that they are there.

I have lost mine a time or 2 and find them 2 months later during the spring melt.

Now I have a collection of 4 due to getting spare's.

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow mostly my lawn with my ATV and I don't use shoes. ATV plows are lite enough you don't need them.


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

A friend of mine has a metal detector. Think I'm going to borrow that and go look for them. When they go back on, I dont believe I will be using the flimsy little clips that came with the plow.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Lost one of mine on my moose plow last winter....put the quick pin on upside down. Borrowed the ol mans metal detector and found the shoe and all the spacers within 6'... in a straight line. Make sure those quick pins are put on right or they'll fall right off with little effort.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup been there lost mine last winter didnt find them until spring when the snow melted so now I have 2 sets and use coter pins.


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

Found 1 of them! Offered the neighbor kid $10 if he can find the other one. hehe


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, when I got my first Eagle a few years back, I thought the ring on the lynch pin could come open and let the pin fall out. So, I bought some wide, thin SS flat washers and kept adding them to the top until the pin had a hard time getting into the hole (tap in with a hammer)... and therefore... a hard time coming out. For good measure, I added a zip tie over the ring and around the pin. 

Haven't lost a skid in 3 years. 

EDIT: On a positive note, Eagle just came out with an Electric Turn System for any of their existing plow systems. Guess I know what Santa is getting me next year. LOL


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

DaveT> that sounds like a good plan. I will try that out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave T;1158687 said:


> EDIT: On a positive note, Eagle just came out with an Electric Turn System for any of their existing plow systems. Guess I know what Santa is getting me next year. LOL


it's not too late to go Christmas shopping for THIS year.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i dont use them on gravel, just pick the blade up a little and start a base then just scrape it down as needed imo


----------



## tbirdage (Dec 24, 2010)

I did the same thing last Christmas after installing dad's new Eagle plow. Of course dear ole dad wanted them replaced so i spent around $10 and ordered them. He didn't even put them back on after they showed up in the mailbox.


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

UPDATE: The snow is all gone, and the neighbor kid is $10 richer today.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah . no fun up here either. all i can do is polish on the rubicon.--irv


----------

